
Is this the best name for a boat? - DanBC
http://www.irishexaminer.com/examviral/science-world/is-this-the-best-ever-name-for-a-ship-rrs-boaty-mcboatface-is-leading-the-vote-as-public-name-new-polar-vessel-388444.html
======
DanBC
Moral: Don't let the public name your £200m boat unless you want it to have a
fun name.

~~~
mchahn
> you want it to have a fun name. reply

It would be really cool if they did. It would garner some publicity.

------
trav4225
The Wisdom of Crowds.

------
tzs
Perhaps someday it will meet Mr. Splashy Pants.

